# 2005 Touareg Changes!



## AlaskaGreen (Jan 12, 2004)

Straight from the Touareg horse's mouth:
http://www.pifiu.com/vortex/up...g.doc


----------



## sendero (May 28, 2004)

*Re: 2005 Touareg Changes! (AlaskaGreen)*

Very interesting if it's accurate. Seems a bit contradictory in that one point notes the Locking Rear Diff is standard on the V8 but it's also listed in some of the pkgs below. The V8 Pkg #3 looks like the direct replacement for prem plug pkg. if these are accurate though, the next question is what are the price increases?


----------



## trollhole (Nov 6, 2003)

*Re: 2005 Touareg Changes! (AlaskaGreen)*

Very interesting, very interesting indeed.
they are doing away from tire pressure monitor except as an option. Am I reading that right?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: 2005 Touareg Changes! (AlaskaGreen)*

Other than the revised HP rating and the wheels which have already been discussed here, I don't see any real major changes. 
TPM now an option. 
Some type of B/C pillar trim (probably stainless steel like on eBay). 
OnStar no longer standard on V10. 
2005 V10 delayed (read: to clear out the leftover 2004 V10s). 
Full size spare still delayed.
Fewer exterior/interior color choices.
Anyone see anything else new?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: 2005 Touareg Changes! (sendero)*

I think based on these changes I would take a nicely discounted 2004 end of production run rather than a 2005 MSRP reduced feature model.


----------



## SUVW (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: 2005 Touareg Changes! (AlaskaGreen)*

How do we know that's anything official?


----------



## AlaskaGreen (Jan 12, 2004)

*Re: 2005 Touareg Changes! (SUVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SUVW* »_How do we know that's anything official?

My dealer sent me some screen shots of VWOA's internal website. I guess we can take that for what it's worth...


----------



## TRegKnowItAll (Oct 2, 2003)

*Re: 2005 Touareg Changes! (SUVW)*

Its offical, of course its subject to change.
Those pages are shot is from VW's websource site, which a password
protected site for the VW sales and service employees.
They announced all the model changes today. Most are nothing to get to excited about.


----------



## PabloP (Nov 24, 2003)

*Re: 2005 Touareg Changes! (TRegKnowItAll)*

Air suspension is no longer a stand-alone option? Does it mean what I think, and you can't have the air without the PPS and napa leather?
I kind of liked the tpm on my car.
How about the stretched version? When does that come out?


----------



## thurstonh3 (Jun 24, 2003)

*Re: 2005 Touareg Changes! (AlaskaGreen)*

Any way to make that legible? If not, what are the revised hp ratings? I searched archives for same and came up for nothing.
thanks in advance


----------



## AlaskaGreen (Jan 12, 2004)

*Re: 2005 Touareg Changes! (thurstonh3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thurstonh3* »_Any way to make that legible? If not, what are the revised hp ratings? I searched archives for same and came up for nothing.
thanks in advance

If you're using Explorer, select View, then Zoom and click on 200%. That should blow the image up a bit.


----------



## thurstonh3 (Jun 24, 2003)

*Re: 2005 Touareg Changes! (AlaskaGreen)*

Thanks...however it downloads as a word doc...and when zoomed is fractured and illegible.


----------



## GreyMouser (Jun 19, 2002)

*Re: 2005 Touareg Changes! (silverandteak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *silverandteak* »_Air suspension is no longer a stand-alone option? Does it mean what I think, and you can't have the air without the PPS and napa leather?

It certainly appears that, on V6s, air suspension only comes on the top of the line. I wonder how the packages will be priced. Quite frankly, I'm glad I purchased a 2004 (w/air and without a lot of other options).


----------



## sendero (May 28, 2004)

*Re: 2005 Touareg Changes! (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_I think based on these changes I would take a nicely discounted 2004 end of production run rather than a 2005 MSRP reduced feature model.


I take it you're saying you'd rather get an 04 at $500-1k over invoice instead of a 05 at $1-2k under MSRP, right?
In my case, the changes according to this are that the locking diff is now standard but the TPMS is optional. as long as those cancel each other out on price (meaning TPMS is <$500) and the other prices don't change a whole lot, the V8 Pkg 3 should be pretty comparable to an 04 with Prem Plus + Locking Diff. 
Also, am I missing it or did the trailer hitch option disappear?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: 2005 Touareg Changes! (sendero)*

Unless I was buying a V6. Then I would wait for more HP!


----------



## xplay (Feb 20, 2004)

*Re: 2005 Touareg Changes! (spockcat)*

Wow--I'm not sure, but I think these changes would have priced me out of a v8. I can't live w/o the air suspension, and now it seems like they're requiring the PPS package to get it.
Also, no details on whether it's the same CD-based nav or a new DVD-based system.
Also: how is rear diff lock both standard and optional in the V8 (with the super premium package)??


_Modified by xplay at 12:50 AM 6-16-2004_


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: 2005 Touareg Changes! (xplay)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xplay* »_Wow--I'm not sure, but I think these changes would have priced me out of a v8. I can't live w/o the air suspension, and now it seems like they're requiring the PPS package to get it.
Also, no details on whether it's the same CD-based nav or a new DVD-based system.
Also: how is rear diff lock both standard and optional in the V8 (with the super premium package)??

_Modified by xplay at 12:50 AM 6-16-2004_

I guess it is time to start looking for a leftover '04. The nav isn't going to change anyway for '05.


----------



## sciencegeek (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: 2005 Touareg Changes! (GreyMouser)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GreyMouser* »_It certainly appears that, on V6s, air suspension only comes on the top of the line. I wonder how the packages will be priced. Quite frankly, I'm glad I purchased a 2004 (w/air and without a lot of other options).

you're taking the words out of my mouth.
air suspension on the V6 requires purchase of a NAV, CD changer, and parking assist?
that's *weird*.
boy, I'm glad I didn't wait another year.
(and it is amusing that the TPM system is optional now ... they had too many headaches with it, I'm sure, so now they're reducing the number of customers while charging big bucks for it ... two birds, one stone).


----------



## mishref (Jan 11, 2004)

*Re: 2005 Touareg Changes! (sciencegeek)*

No pure beige on the Shadow Blue. That means my car is somewhat rare!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: 2005 Touareg Changes! (sciencegeek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciencegeek* »_(and it is amusing that the TPM system is optional now ... they had too many headaches with it, I'm sure, so now they're reducing the number of customers while charging big bucks for it ... two birds, one stone).

Odd, I've not had any problems with TPM in 2 cars and 3 sets of tires. You guys are bad luck.


----------



## mallig (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: 2005 Touareg Changes! (thurstonh3)*

do the same thing in word and edit (zoom) the screen shots to full page landscape.


----------



## thurstonh3 (Jun 24, 2003)

*Re: 2005 Touareg Changes! (mallig)*

yes...thanks....doesn't work. i'll wait till its posted by vw.


----------



## rbeamis (Jan 29, 2002)

*Re: 2005 Touareg Changes! (thurstonh3)*

Rename it. Remove the ".doc" and open it as a .jpg. That might change things.


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: 2005 Touareg Changes! (rbeamis)*

Sorry, a DOC file is a DOC file. Renaming the extension won't change that fact.


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: 2005 Touareg Changes! (aircooled)*

Here, I took the time to convert the .doc files into three separate JPEG files. Enjoy.
http://www.avalonsystems.net/i...1.jpg
http://www.avalonsystems.net/i...2.jpg
http://www.avalonsystems.net/i...3.jpg


----------



## mishref (Jan 11, 2004)

*Re: 2005 Touareg Changes! (aircooled)*

Here you go:


----------



## mishref (Jan 11, 2004)

I want to know what the extra 20 hp does to the car, and how it is done.


----------



## sendero (May 28, 2004)

*Re: 2005 Touareg Changes! (mishref)*

mishref - That was very cool of you to stitch it all together


----------



## sendero (May 28, 2004)

*Re: (mishref)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mishref* »_I want to know what the extra 20 hp does to the car, and how it is done.

When I first saw that it made me think the X5 3.0 had more hp than the Touareg. But I just checked BMW's site and its listed with only 225hp. The X5 3.0 definitely felt more responsive and not like it wimped out at a point as the RPMs rose. Seeing as the touareg hits the torque & hp peaks earlier, the X5 could either have a better (flatter plateau) curve. I guess its more likely to be due to its 400lb lower weight though. 
In any case, the only way to know is to drive one. Guess it'll be August before anyone knows for sure what the difference is. But, you can never have too much power, right?


----------



## chickdr (Nov 28, 2003)

The weight is the key to the X5 3.0's responsiveness- as you said. All VW did is use the R32 Golf version of the motor - it appears. They should have done it in the first place considering the T-regs heft. Porsches power advantage just evaporated- unless they are working some more magic for 2005- I doubt it...


----------



## KrisC28 (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: (chickdr)*

So do you think there will be a price increase on the V6 for the extra 20hp? Or will they keep it pretty consistent since they already raised the price this year...How much do you think the price will go up?


----------



## cybulman (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: (KrisC28)*

If they kept the price the same on the 240HP V6, it would really screw up the resale prices on the older 220HP T-Regs!
I would have loved the extra 20HP!!!
Cy


----------



## chickdr (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: (cybulman)*

I can't believe they would raise the price- it is simply a tuning issue(minimal extra $$$ if any) now they have the same output as the R32 so it may be less cost for them, who knows. I don't think 20hp will make a difference either way on 220hp models resale values.


----------



## mishref (Jan 11, 2004)

*Re: (chickdr)*

I thinks its a little more than tuning. A tuned ECU can give around ~10hp on non-turbo cars. I think there are some other things involved.


----------



## Moneypenny (May 1, 2004)

*Re: (mishref)*

JANUARY delivery for the V10's? No bueno! Looks like I'm going to have to start searching for an '04 V10 somewhere 'cause I don't want to wait until January for my new ride.


----------



## spinnetti (Feb 18, 2000)

*Re: 2005 Touareg Changes! (AlaskaGreen)*

Looks like all they did was de-content it to make it MORE expensive!
I still want to know what is different to get the additional 20hp, and if we can upgrade easily....


----------



## chickdr (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: (mishref)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mishref* »_I thinks its a little more than tuning. A tuned ECU can give around ~10hp on non-turbo cars. I think there are some other things involved.

 Really? Ever noticed how the 3.5l Nissan motor makes between 240hp anf 287hp with no difference in specs? I am sure they can get 20hp with very little drama.


----------



## red5sp1.8T (May 1, 2002)

*Re: 2005 Touareg Changes! (spinnetti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spinnetti* »_I still want to know what is different to get the additional 20hp, and if we can upgrade easily....

There's always the possiblilty that the current V6 is already 240 HP and VW stated 220 to greater differentiate the V8 or to be able to "upgrade" it later.










_Modified by red5sp1.8T at 1:47 PM 6-17-2004_


----------



## GreyMouser (Jun 19, 2002)

*Re: 2005 Touareg Changes! (spinnetti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spinnetti* »_Looks like all they did was de-content it to make it MORE expensive!

Of course they did! VW, in an attempt to gain a US foothold, underpriced the vehicle. Now the price will creep up, as (I think) most of us expected. And, on top of that, dealers will mostly order the top of the line packages so the lower-level Touaregs will be super hard to find. 
As I stated earlier in this thread, I am still surprised that VW lost sight of how attractive the air suspension is to off-roaders who don't care about other luxury items. Forcing buyers to purchase every other lux item in the book to get air is, in my view, absurd. I already know of 3 people who are searching madly for base level 2004s with air so as to not get stuck paying for everything else.


_Modified by GreyMouser at 1:40 PM 6-17-2004_


----------



## theswami (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: 2005 Touareg Changes! (GreyMouser)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GreyMouser* »_
SNIP....As I stated earlier in this thread, I am still surprised that VW lost sight of how attractive the air suspension is to off-roaders who don't care about other luxury items. ......SNIP
_Modified by GreyMouser at 1:40 PM 6-17-2004_

Maybe that is the point as underhanded as it could be. Most folks want the Air so why not package it with other stuff. How many customers will you lose due to this tactic...probably not many.


----------



## Stuart_MI (Mar 18, 2002)

*Re: 2005 Touareg Changes! (mishref)*

Okay, so if I understand this right, the configuration *WE* want isn't going to be available for the 05 Touaregs - confirm if I'm wrong or not.
We want:
* V6
* Bi-Xenon
* Premium II
* Navigation
* Park assist
* CD-Changer
It looks like with the 6, package #3 adds the Xenons in, and package #4 adds the Navigation and Park Assist in, however no Xenon.
What would we do then? Just request a V6 with Package #3 and Package #4 ?


----------



## sciencegeek (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: 2005 Touareg Changes! (Stuart_MI)*

you're probably right (I didn't check specifics). you'll be severly limited in how to configure the options, esp on the V6.


----------



## treg4574 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: 2005 Touareg Changes! (theswami)*

Both the V10 engine and the Air Suspension are currently in limited supply. For some reason VW does not have enought parts on hand to supply every treg with these options. So VW has decided that these rare options can be rare option$$$.


----------



## LSIII (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: 2005 Touareg Changes! (Stuart_MI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Stuart_MI* »_Okay, so if I understand this right, the configuration *WE* want isn't going to be available for the 05 Touaregs - confirm if I'm wrong or not.
We want:
* V6
* Bi-Xenon
* Premium II
* Navigation
* Park assist
* CD-Changer
It looks like with the 6, package #3 adds the Xenons in, and package #4 adds the Navigation and Park Assist in, however no Xenon.
What would we do then? Just request a V6 with Package #3 and Package #4 ?









I noticed this same thing, and I would bet money that there is a typo, and that Pkg#4 is suppose to have Bi-Xenons. It honestly makes no sense otherwise.


----------



## idiot2 (Jan 12, 2004)

*Re: (cybulman)*

I'm not sure the 20hp will be that big a deal. I dynoed my V8, which is bone stock, and it made 236hp at the wheels. If you figure the same crank shaft to wheel loss ratio, 20 extra hp means only another 15hp at the wheels. That's very difficult to notice seat of the pants.


----------



## DEM123 (Dec 13, 2003)

*Re: 2005 Touareg Changes! (spockcat)*

What left over v10's??


----------



## idiot2 (Jan 12, 2004)

*Re: 2005 Touareg Changes! (DEM123)*

Check out autotrader.com. There are at least ten listed there and some are below msrp. Plus, I know VW is shipping another batch this month, as mine is scheduled to arrive next week.


----------

